# I am getting a Puppy!!!!



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

We are getting a new Hav puppy in a few weeks!!:whoo: . THey are from a rescue group & are in quarantine in a foster home for 3 weeks. They are about 8-10 weeks old. I am soooo excited & nervousuke: . It has been over 20 years since i had a tiny puppy so I will be probably asking TONS of questions. It looks like i will be flying. Can anyone show me a picture or website of a good travel bag to put the pup in? And any travel advice(Catherine!)? 
Also i would like to know if anyone has a pic of their ex-pen/pee area set up? I can bring the pup with me a few days a week to work, but not every day. 
I dont know if i will be getting a boy or girl yet. They will help me pick one with the best temperment. And NO-I DONT HAVE PICS YET!!:biggrin1: 
I will keep you posted!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great news Shannon. good luck.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! WOW you are so lucky!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

MHS strikes again WOW #3 you lucky lucky girl. Congrats


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Am i lucky or just plain CRAZY!!:crazy:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Shannon,

That's GREAT news! I just *knew* you were getting the *want a puppy* bug! Everyone needs a trio!









Hmm..I don't think I have any pictures of the xpen set up, but I can explain it. I bought a vinyl remnant from Hancocks Fabric, that was about 6ft X 4ft and put the xpen around it. I had her donut bed, plus another small pink bed that all her toys are kept in, a pee pad, and if needed, I would put her food/water in there. I think the vinyl worked great to keep it easy to clean up spilled water, food, or accidents on the corner of the pee pad. You could also use a vinyl tablecloth from Walmart or someplace.

I also bought a Sherpa bag for travel. There is a really good selection at the Sherpa site. http://www.sherpapet.com/ I researched travel bags alot, but found the standard Sherpa to be the most practical (as far as storage and features).

Is this rescue here in Virginia? 

I know you are SOO excited! Getting ready for a puppy is SO much fun! I'm so happy for you.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great news! 
The Sherpa bags are great and should be fine with the airlines. I would just double check with them to make sure.
Good luck!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Am i lucky or just plain CRAZY!!:crazy:


I think you are so lucky but if you think your crazy I'm willing to take the puppy!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Kara, i have to fly to Cleveland to get them. 
I was mainly wondering how much room do you give them in an ex-pen when they are that small? I know it shouldnt be too big or they will pee everywhere.
Do you give them much space to stretch/play? I know they sleep a lot too.
I am trying to hire someone to come & let them out during the day but no one comes out this way. Plus after Kara's exp. with her maid-its hard to trust anyone with our precious furbabies!! My husbands 90 year old grandparents live on the same property but that is too much for them to handle.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Shannon,
I am so excited for you! That is great news! Good luck with the puppy!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Woo Hoo...*

eace: can't wait for pics!! Congrats!!

Trish


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your new puppy! I have no clue how to post a picture, but I'll try to explain my ex-pen set up. I've got a vinyl remnant purchased at Home Depot to protect my hardwood floors. Then I have a plastic ex pen (the North States playyard, purchased from walmart.com). I bought the pen and two extra panels (a total of 8 30" panels). That gives him a decent sized area, but he came to us pretty well litter box trained at 9 weeks and he has not had any accidents in his ex pen. Inside the pen I've got the crate (PetMate Varikennel) on one side and a litter box (the Purina dog litter box, miniature size) with a pee pad in it on the other side. I don't have a dog bed in there because in the hot weather my pup prefers to lie on the floor; he also doesn't want a pad in his crate Actually he prefers to lie on the floor register where the air conditioning comes out, but that's not in his ex pen area. I've also got a water bowl and toys in there. If we're home and he's in his pen, the crate is usually closed while he's in there. If we're away, the door to the crate is open so he can access his litter box.

Good luck - I'm sure you and your others dogs are going to love your new puppy!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Shanon,

What wonderful news, congratulations on your new puppy. :whoo:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

CONGRATES!!!

First - make sure the carry bag is soft sided - not hard...Sherpa bags are great but you can get an off brand much cheaper - this little one will be pretty small but if you want to use it ever again in the future you may want to get the next size up! I kept Austin on my lap in the carrier until we took off (or until they told me to put himunder the seat) I snuck him up onto my lap during the flight and just kept my hand inside the carrier and just kept rubbing/petting him (I had also sent a pillowcase with my scent on it a week before I went and he slept with that - that was in the carrier also. I had no water or food in there - didn't want any accidents - it was actually very easy - have to have the vet health papers and you have to buy them a tickie to be on the flight. I was able to do that online too! Let me know if you have any other ????? CONGRATES!!!! AGAIN!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This is the xpen I bought:

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...=1183480033905&itemNo=1&In=Dog&N=2035803&Ne=2

And I love it! It was the perfect size for her. She mostly got free roam of the family room and I would leave her xpen open for her to go in and out, unless we went out to dinner or a movie or something like that. I didn' take it to the office, but it would've travelled very well, as it is lightweight and folds up easily. I've taken it outside a few times too. I recommend it  I think I got free shipping on it too.

Cleveland, ehh? Drats.....I was going to go snatch up the other one! hehe 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! 

I forgot to comment on my maid! hehe.....She's worked for us for over a year, and NOTHING has turned up missing besides alcohol.

We had a recent incident with her this weekend. We had a big Graduation party/bash and she was invited. Well, my husband rented a big shuttle van and hired drivers for our out of town guest that stayed at the oceanfront hotels AND for anyone that got "too drunk to drive"...well.......SHE got too hammered to drive, so my husband took her keys and told her to take the van (it was free for her) OR sleep at our house and she refused, stating her husband would go bollistic if she didn't bring her car home. SOOOOO......she stayed for a few more hours drinking coffee and arguing with me that she was sober and we wouldn't cave (I have a strong conviction about not driving while drunk) And she was giving me dirty looks! LOL (according to my mom) DRAMA DRAMA DRAMA! 

My maid is starting to feel like having another kid!!!!

Pics deleted.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We used the typical ex-pen set up (6 panel or 8 panel, I can't remember which). We cut one small section to go over the doggie door opening. The pen actually had to be nailed to the wall because McKenna learned how to push it away from the wall with her nose and escape! In the enclosure she had her crate, blankets, toys and food and water bowls. It gave her a place to sleep and play plus she had access to the doggy door. (She came to us doggy door trained). Neither dog ever had an accident inside the ex-pen.

Kara, every time you post about your maid's antics I think of an I Love Lucy episode. I thinks she's giving you plenty of script ideas for a sitcom! 

Susan


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

OHHHHHHHHH........ Shannon, Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! Puppies are so much fun. I never did the X-pen with Smarty, she is rarely alone for more than a couple of hours. She has never messed in her crate (knock on wood). Smarty has graduated to a large crate just to give her room when she is in it. My suggestion would be to cover the x-pen floor with pee pads, go smaller as you know the pup has the idea. If the baby knows what it is for
then one pad. I would buy an inexpensive carpet, cut into pen size pieces,and use as it gets soiled. You can always clean small spots with carpet cleaner. I never liked to put my dogs on slick surfaces so vinyl or plastic sheets would be out for me. They need trackson to play, and the carpet will absorb the pee, so they will stay cleaner when you are not at home.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2:Congratulations Shannon!:cheer2: 
I'm very happy for you!Maybe I should keep my fingers crossed more often huh?LOL!
Pictures when you get a chance!op2:I'm waiting to see your new lil' cutie!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kara, you talking about your maid & her taking alcohol from your home reminded me to ask how is your son recovering from the dog attack???


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He's doing GREAT! Thanks for asking. The scar is healing nicely!

I didn't mean to *threadjack* with the drunk maid drama story!! Just thought Shannon would enjoy another laugh.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations Shannon!!! I bet you cant wait!! Having three is greateace: 

Kara, sounds like you might be looking for another maid!!! 
Laurie


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations, Shannon--Looks like you and I will be going through puppy things at the same time!! Maybe we can compare notes! How did they end up in rescue?? That pup is so lucky to be going to your home. Post pics when you get them.:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:

Marsha


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I think they were headed to a puppy mill. There are 10 pups they rescued. She sent me pics of a few of them. I will post them. I do not know which one will be mine yet. They are all so cute, it doesnt really matter!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Are they all spoken for?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh gosh Shannon, they are all so adorable! What great coloring to this litter. Are they all spoken for?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations!!! I bet you are *so* excited! All of the pups are adorable, and I'm sure you'll be thrilled to have any one of them.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I love #4!!! Are they boys or girls? Congratulations!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

There are 3 seperate litters & i dont think they are all spoken for but i am not sure. Yes colorwise i liked #1 & #4, but they are all so darn cute!! I am so excited but NERVOUS!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, omg, omg!! Shannon I'm so excited for you that I haven't even read any of the posts. Just saw your post and HAD to reply right away!!! :whoo: 

I have to go eat dinner now. drat! Will come back later and read the thread. LOL


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Do you have to live in the area to be able to get one of these sweet babies? Not that I want one:lie: .....Just curious!:biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Ex-pen set up*

Congratulations on your new puppy! The pictures are so cute.

I wish I could send you pictures of our set up of ex-pens. Unfortunately, our camera has gone for repairs. I have one picture of the outdoor ex-pen, you can see the doggy door (white frame) at the back of the ex-pen on the wall. I could not attach the picture to this message as the file size is too big. If you are interested, please send me a pm and I will send the picture to you.

I will try to explain our set up as best as I could. Benji came to us when he was 13 weeks and he was doggy-door trained.

We have installed a doggy door in the wall. We have arranged an indoor ex-pen around the doggy door and the doggy door connects the indoor ex-pen to the outdoor ex-pen. We have covered the outdoor ex-pen on top with a roof (made out of wood and covered with hotel quality shower curtain to protect Benji from rain and currently we cover with a table cloth for shade). We put piddle pad on the outside ex-pen. The outdoor ex-pen is locked when we have to leave Benji home alone for a few hours. The indoor ex-pen is closed too to he cannot wander inside the house. We keep his water bowl, food bowl, toys, and crate in the indoor ex-pen. The area is big enough for him to move around. He loves to look out from the outdoor ex-pen.

I hope this helps! Looking forward to seeing the pictures of your furball.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I thought I replied earlier, but I don't see it now... hmmmm. How exciting for you. I wondered how long before you'd find #3. 

Those photos are adorable, Shannon! That bottom left one looks an awful lot like my Piaget! Editing to say that it is the third puppy on this computer (on my other computer it lined them all up in a block format - 2 across, 2 down).


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Ex-pen set up photo*

I have resized the picture of the outdoor ex-pen.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. I currantly use an ex-pen for my 2 dogs but i know you need a much smaller area when they are babies. So i was curious to see what you all had used. THanks again for the info!!
Now, if someone can tell me HOW in the world to pick from all those gorgeous puppies!!!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Do you have to live in the area to be able to get one of these sweet babies? Not that I want one:lie: .....Just curious!:biggrin1:


No, i live in VA & i have to travel to Cleveland to get them. People come from all over. Boy, do they check you out thoroughly before you are approved!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I love 
# 2 and #4 - but have to say that they are ALL very adorable!!!!! Why not take all 4!!!
Laurie


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Poornima..
That outdoor xpen is sooo cool! How much did that cost with the connection to he inside? Did you hire an outside contractor for that or your family is just really handy?
I was thinking about doing something like that to.. very cool..

Ryan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Ryan,
We got our handyman to install the doggy door in the wall. My husband built the outside wooden platform and the roof. We got 48" ex-pen and removed extra panels to make a three sided ex-pen. I think the total cost of materials was about $175 (ex-pen, wood, shower curtains, stain). We bought the 48" ex-pen on eBay. The wood came from Home Depot, the heavy duty curtain for the roof came from Walmart ($6). We cover the sides of the ex-pen with clear heavy duty shower curtain to keep it dry during winter. The cost of doggy door from Petco is about $80. The handyman charged us $250 to install the doggy door as it is a wall unit. He had to do some special adjustment to make it fit at the location in the wall we wanted. 

My husband built wooden steps for Benji to go in and out of the out door ex-pen when Benji was able to use the steps. He can now access our backyard for his business. I don't have a picture of outdoor expen and the wooden steps.

Hope this helps. Good luck with your project.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Shannon,
They are all so cute!You can't go wrong.Just look for the right personality!How soon do you go and pick one up?:whoo: how exciting!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh man, Shannon, I'm drooling here! What adorable looking pups.









I am SO happy to hear they stopped at least this many from hitting puppy mills! Gosh, it ticks me off to even say those words! You ARE lucky, but so is that sweet little puppy. He/She will have a loving home with two Hav pals and your Tripp will now be able to leave Dreamer in peace when she's not in the mood for his antics. Win/win situation, I say! 

I MUST find that original post about Kara's maid - sounds intriguing!!! lol


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Shanon,

What adorable little pups, I just love #1. :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Normally i never have anything going on in my life but my problem is that they will be ready 07/14 and my sister is visiting from Fla that same day & will be here for 5 days. I am 1st in line to have my pick of pups but i cannot go until the following week & there are several people who might get there before me!! Oh the dilemma!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Why not bring your sister with you? The more interaction the puppy gets the better as long as it is not too overwhelming. But if you cant make it it looks like if there was only one left, you would still get a winner!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Murphy's Law strikes!

You have a few options, wait..is one of them (and probably the hardest mentally! lol)

OR, like Laurie said, take your sister...

OR, Do a quick day trip..take the first flight out in the morning (didnt you say you were flying?) and then take the red-eye home, and just have your hubby entertain your sister for a day and plan something fun. How long is your sister staying?

Hopefully, you can come up with a plan that pleases everyone!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

She does not want to spend 2 days driving to get the pup plus i want to be able to spend quality time with the pup when i get them home & not have to worry about entertaining my sister!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My hubby will be working so my only REAL option(without making my sister mad) is to wait until the following week.:frusty: 
Oh well, it could be worse!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Can you talk to the foster parents about personality and have the hold the one you want for you?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh Dear.....what a delima!! I agree with Kara...could you speak to them by phone & after telling them what you want & need in a 3rd pup the two of you decide which would be best?? I never like to be the last one to choose....but there have been times that the best was saved for last and just for you!! Maybe sis could postpone her trip for 1 week....hey you're talking with PROFESSIONALS here....we've got all sorts of tricks up our sleeves! We'll help you devise a plan!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks! Well i havent seen my sister in 4 years. She is coming up for a work related reason & extending it a few days for a visit so she cant change it. ANd the pups are in 3 different foster homes that i will be visiting when i am there.

Thanks for the ideas!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Maybe someone here can pick the pup up for you???*

Of course, you might not get him/her back...LOL...

If it's near Indy, I'll volunteer!!
eace:

Trish


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Trish, but everyone here has MHS so bad i dont think i could really trust anyone on this site!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, you are a much nicer sister than me! <insert sadistic grin> I would just tell my sister I had planned a road trip! ound: And that we were going "shopping"......I just wouldn't have told her precisely WHAT we were shopping for! hehe.

Bad me.

I hope you enjoy the visit! 4 years is a long time. Atleast you know that you will get one, even if others are chosen first. So that's a good thing. They are all adorable.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, and......I'm trustworthy!  I'm available too! I would certainly allow you to have visitation, since we are in the same state!! ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Thanks Trish, but everyone here has MHS so bad i dont think i could really trust anyone on this site!!


HEY!! I resemble that remark!!


















Shannon, the same thing happened to me when we were scheduled to pick up Ricky. I had two friends coming to stay. One had her flight arriving on a Tues., the other on a Thurs. and hubby, the kids and I were to drive 3 hrs. each way to get Ricky on the Sat. !









Well. My friends are crazy about dogs and said that if it was the only way for us to get the pup was while they were here, they were only too happy to do without me for a day while we picked him up!! Some friends........ HA ! All they cared about was meeting our new pup!

Actually, it worked out very well because my neighbor had just got her baby Maltese 2 weeks prior and needed puppy sitters that same day because she was going to her brother's wedding. My friends immediately offered to care for the wee thing and had a blast all day. Go figure! lol

Of course you won't be gone just one day and your sis isn't staying for 2 weeks like my crazy dogfriends did. So, really, I guess I'm not much help at all, am I ?? Just yakking away here........









BUT I must say I agree with calling the people up and seeing if they can help you choose what will suit your needs best. You might be the only one with two Havs already and have specific needs. They can help you with that. maybe.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree w/ Marj. It wouldn't hurt to make a few phone calls and get an idea of personality and such...even if you plan on waiting until you see them, atleast you'll know a little bit more, and may think of more questions to ask when you get there.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just thought of something else...... 

If I had to do it again, (get a 9 week old or any pup under 5-6 months), while I had houseguests - I wouldn't!! I had very understanding friends with the same physical limitations I sometimes have and though they helped quite a bit with going outside for pees and such, I would have rested more had I been home alone. I can understand that having your sis there visiting won't likely be at all ideal with a new baby in the house.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I really didnt want to have a new pup with my sister here anyway. I would be afraid i will give all my attention to my pup & not my sis!! I asked her if she wanted to go on a roadtrip but she said no. Its a 7 hour drive one way-so i cant blame her.
I spoke to the lady last night & she said they will try & have a few matched up that i can choose from. I am going to drive by myself(my hubby is NOT happy about that either) on the 24th. I will leave after work and come back the next day! 
I was going to go on the 14th(i had a friend who could go with me) but the rescue has an annual picnic every year where all the adopted pup & parents come & visit for the day. So i have to wait 2 1/2 weeks!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Shannon,
What an exciting time of year to get a puppy! I am totally jealous but working on the puppy and I know I know I should wait until after I move! One thing you might be able to do, (I know HRI volunteers have done this) is buy the foster parents ticket and have her fly with the pup to you?

Amanda


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

*Some hard working people HALO*

You are going to love these ladies. 
Are you adopting through Cindy? This is where we adopted both of our babies. And yea, they really grill you cause they really care. 
Next year try to go to the picnic, it's fun. We aren't going this year because my husband has to work saturdays for a while


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, I 1st interviewed with Pat then when puppies bacame available, she had me contact Cindy. They have been really great so far!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Since it looks like i am driving the pup back, any advice for a 7-8 hour trip?
Is stopping every hour enough?


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

*Driving home w/ puppy*

Our trip was 3 1/2 hours one way and the dogs slept most of the way. 
If he wakes up and starts to move around, that would be your cue!
Our trips were a happy time to get to our puppies. 
I sure don't know how you are going to choose between those puppies, I want them all! Have fun! 
Nancy


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

They sent me another picture of a pup. Here he is!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhh...Awww...

Shannon,

He is just precious!!!!!!! Ya SURE you want him?? ***grin***

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

They said they are really good at matching pups with owners. I hope so, because i dont think i will be able to choose just one........


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Shannon, He is so cute! I'm sure you'll be thrilled with any one of them-or two of them?? Love your new avatar, too.

Marsha


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

How a nice looking pup how nice can that be


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am soooo jealous. How are you going to wait!!!! are you going to keep the name Luke? does he have blue eyes?????


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! He is adorable!:kiss: Looking forward to more photos.hoto: 
PS- Where can I get more information on HALO :ear:
Sally


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

All of the puppies are so cute. How does one choose just one? 

Sally, I can see that it's only a matter of time before Oliver gets a brother or sister....... 


Susan


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

mintchip said:


> PS- Where can I get more information on HALO :ear:
> Sally


http://www.rescuedhavanese.org/


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Shannon,
I feel for you.........you will just look forward to getting your sister outta there so you can leave and go get that cute puppy!ound: I've been in a similiar situation myself.....

Love the last picture of the sable pup too......gosh they are cuties!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

PLease dont think bad of me when i tell you this story.......My sister called me Saturday to tell me that her daughter(my niece-duh) broke her arm & needed surgery that day. The whole time she was telling me what happened i was also thinking.....'Does that mean your trip is postponed & i can get my puppy?'

I am rotten, arent I!! :evil: Please DONT answer that.

p.s. she is still coming as scheduled!:dance:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You are not rotten at all; some of us just have different priorities. Road trip I can help you with that. Smarty and I drove 9 hours up and 8 hours back, for the BR Specialty where we meet. Stopped 4 times going to (she was bored) and once coming home (she was tired). No need to stop unless the puppy lets you know they need to. If you can drive at night the pup will sleep most of the way, though it is safer to travel during the day. I take full advantage of the rest stops for exercise. I keep my cooler in arm’s reach and never stop for anything other than gas. I keep the a/c rather low with plenty of blankets, being cool encourages them to sleep. I have a water bottle attached to the crate, it will take all of 2 minutes for the pup to learn to use. A little dry food to crunch on, a chewy, small collar and leash and you are ready to go.

Too bad we don’t live closer, I would go with you.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I think they've FINALLY posted the puppies on petfinder....*

but it says only 6...perhaps 4 have already been claimed?

They are so STINKIN adorable! I cannot wait to see who you get!!!

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8799285

Trisheace:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

For shame, Shannon, for shame! I would never think that if it were my sister.... nope, not me.... nuh hunh, no way..... niet ....... :lie: ound: 

Hey, if anyone understands, WE surely do !! :wave:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't worry, it's all part of the MHS....it requires therapy....the therapy is MORE HAVANESE!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

The lady from HALO emailed me 3 puppy pics that she feels would be a good match. I know i posted these earlier but heck, they are so cute i will post them again!!:biggrin1: How does one choose?!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You choose this way:

You take 3 pieces of paper and write 1,2, and 3 and then you DRAW one out! lol

Gosh, seriously though......I have NO idea how I'd choose. I'm sort of drawn to the first one for some reason, but they are all cute.

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Now, thanks to Trish, i see they posted more pup pics on petfinder. I have to say out of all of them that i have seen, this pup really stands out to me. I will have to ask her if she thinks that would be a good match. What do you all think?? I know i would be happy with any of them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gosh Shannon, that really is a hard decision!! Why not just have them choose for you?? But then again, if you are drawn to the one you last showed us you should go with that one if they think it would be a good match. I truely believe that when you are drawn to something, it was meant to be with you!!!
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Well they did pick the 3 that she sent me the above pics on that she thought would be a good match. Then i saw that other pup & i just melted. But i dont want to base my decision on looks alone. I think that last pup is in a different city.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm...See I don't know if it would be considered "looks alone" as they are ALL cute, but maybe its your *sixth sense* kickin' in. Sometimes, you just have to listen to your instinct. 

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

They are all beautiful. I agree that this one is a really cute puppy. Put an extra one in your bag for me.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

While you are at it, just put them ALL in a bag & we will all be over to pick up our pups!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

The pic of the puppy that you just posted is adorable, wouldn't hurt to ask. I believe in going with my gut feeling, as it hasn't steared me wrong yet. When I was getting Bugsy, there was another puppy that was gorgeous he was a real red sable (a boy). I am sure I wouldn't have gone wrong either way, but Bugsy's personality just spoke to me through the picture and I just knew he was the perfet fit (breeder agreed and he was her first choice for our family as well) and boy was I right!!!

To be fair to the other three, their pictures are much younger, maybe they can e-mail you some more current ones. But of the three in the picture I love the middle one the best. I have a feeling his face will lighten up quite a bit.

Good luck to you whatever you decide.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Add me to the list.....they are ALL gorgeous! I'm drawn to #1.....probably because of the coloring! Love that color! But as we all know there is alot more involved than just the color! I agree with Kara.....go with your "gut" instinct.....that is how i got Valentino....in the "line-up" he was the one I was drawn to! Geez, I don't envy you trying to make this decision! Happy Hunting!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*THAT WAS MY FAVORITE...*



LuvMyHavanese said:


> Now, thanks to Trish, i see they posted more pup pics on petfinder. I have to say out of all of them that i have seen, this pup really stands out to me. I will have to ask her if she thinks that would be a good match. What do you all think?? I know i would be happy with any of them.


Winston would be in trouble if I had seen this one!! LOL.

Trish


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I really liked the coloring of #1 also. But when i saw that face of #4..........
I did email the lady to ask her about him/her. Have not heard back yet.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Gosh Shannon,
That last pix was a cute pup too...it would be hard to choose,but lucky for you...you get to!Know what I mean?I think deep down inside you go with what your instincts say and looks.......after all-you will be grooming and cleaning the hiney of the pup...it better be a cute one!ound: eace:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

The lady emailed me & said they are getting tons of applications and since i cant get there for 2 more weeks, to try & pick one if i want so they can hold it for me. She wants me to talk with the foster mom for more info about her personality.
Will Dreamer be ok with another female in the house?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How does Dreamer act around other females?

There might be a little jealousy of a pup (male or female) for the first few days, but that can be resolved with lots of reassurance and love! Dreamer will probably assert herself as the Alpha, but I think Dreamer and Tripp will grow to love the addition to the family 

Shannon....*breathe*, hon. Many people on here have 3 dogs and they do just fine! I know you are just covering all your bases...and want everything to go smoothly. And with you for a mom, I'm sure it will! 

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Unfortunately they dont get to be around many dogs. I took them to the only dog park thats about 45 minutes away. There was only one dog(big) in there. The owner let him run up all over my dogs & didnt stop him!! He wasnt unfriendly but still... Then a boxer(?) came in & was sniffing after my dogs & the owner was on the other side of the park! 
When the dogs got in Dreamers space she gave a warning growl. Tripp just tried to run away. Needless to say we left after only 10-15 minutes!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree relax, most females get along. Both adults will be curious and then have to give the pup her order in the pack. It is the way things work. Make sure you don’t change what is the older dogs’ routine. Always give the older dogs’ first pat, food, etc. this should keep down most jealousy. They will probably enjoy the pup as much as you do.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci has been around alot of dogs, and she definately thinks she's a *big* dog...but what I've noticed is when she meets another dog, whether grown or puppy, there is the ritual of determining *who* is the alpha. Many times, Gucci tries to assert herself as 'boss'.

My neighbor just got a pup a few days ago Lab/weimerhemer (sp?) mix and Gucci did a lil' growl and showed her teeth and wigged out a little when the puppy got near her toys and bed...but once Gucci established "the rules", they started playing and having fun. We are starting puppy preschool next week, so that should be interesting and a learning curve for us...

Sandi is right, make sure that Dreamer and Tripp get fed first and keep to their schedule as much as possible and that will keep them assured that they haven't been forgotten.

From what I can tell....3 seems to be the magic number with Havs  

Talk to the foster family...and listen to your gut feeling/instinct. It has never steered me wrong before...only when I go against it. 

hugs,
Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I am not too worried about them all getting along. They did great when we went to the specialty around all those other Havs. Tripp wanted to play sooo badly. I know they will do well.

The main reason i asked if Dreamer would be ok was....at one time i was living with my hubby's grandparents to save money for a house. 2 women in that household just did NOT work. I moved out & she didnt understand how i could leave a place that was rent free..........


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Two *human* women, right? lol....

Well, maybe one of the breeders or MHS-rs with 2 females will pop in with their words of wisdom.

I know my second will be a female. My husband is very against getting a male dog, now I understand why. I had a 7 yr old min-pin come in my house the other day and I was practically running around the house with a Windex bottle as it was MARKING all over my darn house. :frusty: He won't deal with marking or humping, even though I'd love a male hav.

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Just about everyone I know has 2 dogs. It took awhile but they get along fine.
Congratulations on your new addition!
Sally


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> it was MARKING all over my darn house. :frusty: He won't deal with marking or humping, even though I'd love a male hav.
> 
> Kara


Thats funny you should mention that. Tripp has NEVER marked anything, ever. Nor does he hump. He doesnt even lift his leg to pee.

Now Dreamer on the other hand....My husbands aunts nasty dog was in our yard & marked all over. After he left i let them out & Dreamer actually LIFTED her leg to mark in a few spots where the other dog marked. I could not believe it!! ound: it was so funny. And she humps Tripp ALL the time. But i read that was more a dominance thing.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

reece said:


> They also hump eachother, sometimes it looks like the elephants at the circus. ound: Three in a row.


ound: ound: ound: ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

reece said:


> They also hump eachother, sometimes it looks like the elephants at the circus. ound:


ound: ound: ound: I would LOVE to see this!!!! ound: ound: ound:

You HAVE to get a picture of that! Oh my!!!!


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Two *human* women, right? lol....
> 
> Well, maybe one of the breeders or MHS-rs with 2 females will pop in with their words of wisdom.
> 
> ...


Kara,

I have a 3 year old male Havanese. He has never marked in our house. My experience with marking was our Blue Heeler who wasn't neutered (and that was only when our son brought in his dogs). I think that has a lot to do with it. Our male Havanese humped until we had him nutered at 6 months of age, and then he quit.

Hank's Mom (Karen)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just WISH I could convince my husband of this! He's stubborn and once he gets a "theory" in his head, its hard to make him think otherwise  I DO believe you...and the others that claim the marking/humping isn't often, but how do I make him believe it? ugh.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Shannon wrote: _"... they are so cute i will post them again!! How does one choose?!"_

Ummmmm...... one doesn't choose. One takes them *ALL* !! Like, duh !!! 

"They also hump eachother, sometimes it looks like the elephants at the circus. Three in a row. I think having three males brings out the macho in them."

Oh my, Paige! Now THAT is a hoot!!! *ROFLMBO !!! *


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I just WISH I could convince my husband of this! Kara


Well Kara, see if anyone(else) on this forum has a Havanese that you can borrow for awhile to prove it to your hubby!! :laugh: 
Or we can just whip:whip: him into submission!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Paige,

You would win the picture of the year award!!! Hands DOWN! ound: ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara,

Both my male Poodle and my Hav lift their legs and neither one ever marked in the house, but they do mark outside.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
I have 2 males and neither one mark,inside or outside.They both squat to pee toccasionally Quincy tries to hump Vinnie,but he is scolded for it.I have seen him probably 5-6 times.I've read females do that too.

Have you picked your puppy Shannon?I'm dying to know which one you will be getting!:whoo: :biggrin1: :whoo: :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's what the owner of the MinPin said.  That Pascal NEVER marks in their house...so why MINE? lol Maybe it just had to do with him being a male in a female dog's house? I don't know.

But knowing MY luck, we would get a boy that did mark. ound: Murphy's law and all that.

I've been wondering about you, Shannon! You've been laying low. Any update?


Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Paige,
> 
> You would win the picture of the year award!!! Hands DOWN! ound: ound:


Hmmmm..... wonder if we should make that a monthly photo challenge??? :suspicious:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry it has take so long to respond. My sister has been here since Saturday and she just left today. I havent had much time to post. But here's the update. 

The one dog i said i really responded to, i was told, would not make a good match for us. The lady from Halo stated she has WAY to much attitude & she just really felt strongly that she would not work for us(she probably wanted her for herself!! ) So, back to square one. But i am now leaving this Saturday(7 hour drive, ugh!) to drive to Ohio so i can pick out my new puppy on Sunday. She is going to try to have a few to choose from that have good temperments.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:suspicious: I hope they were telling you the truth about temperment,and not just because it was one they wanted!:suspicious: That would really make a person mad.:boxing:

I bet you are excited though about your trip aren't you?!!:whoo: 
I wish I could go with you!I would puppy sit for you while you drive!:baby::biggrin1: No....seriously,I hope everything works out super for you,and you get the sweetest pup!:biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Julie!! I really dont think she wants the pup for herself:lie: :biggrin1: . I am NOT looking forward to the drive. Mainly because i have RLS(restless leg syndrome) and it can be really bad at times. Other than that i really do love to drive. So i will let you all know something soon!!
I am sooo excited(nervous too)!!uke:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow, Saturday is the day after tomorrow!!!!!!! yipeee. Will you be coming home with a puppy from this trip or will you have to go back? You have already said this- but are you bringing Dreamer and Tripp? Take lots of pictures.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaayyyyy!!! it's almost time! I hope you do get to bring the pup back home with you. Omg, that would make for an awful lot of travelling! RLS is the pits, so good luck with that. You're going alone? 

Can't wait to see pics and hear more! :whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

After all this wait I think I am as anxious as you are.....please let us know as soon as you find out who your baby will be!! :baby: :clap2:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay Shannon! Your new puppy will be with you in a few days  I bet you are super excited!!

Will you see the puppy in question that has the "wrong temperment"? I'm sure they are watching the pups closely to place them in the proper home....and I KNOW you will get a dollbaby!

I can't wait to see pictures!

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Shannon, you must be so excited! Whichever puppy you get will be adorable. Temperament is way more important than coloring. You'll have this dog for a long time and want it to fit into your home and with Tripp and Dreamer as easily as possible. I just know whichever one you get will be "the one".


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Missy said:


> Wow, Saturday is the day after tomorrow!!!!!!! yipeee. Will you be coming home with a puppy from this trip or will you have to go back? You have already said this- but are you bringing Dreamer and Tripp? Take lots of pictures.


Yes, i should be coming home with one(i better!). My hubby is staying home with the pups.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Will you see the puppy in question that has the "wrong temperment"?
> Kara


No, i will be going to the lady's house & she will have a few there hopefully.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Shannon...how exciting!*

How many of the pups are left? I'm surprised they have more than 1 for you to choose from. I'm sure whoever you get will be WONDERFUL. But don't get one just because...if you don't feel it. Good luck.

Trish


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Shannon-
I know which ever puppy you get---you will love it to pieces,and so will we!:hug: :kiss:
They are all super cute..........just be sure to drive carefully and take stops/breaks.Enjoy your trip/not so rush-rush 

It's after you get safely home that the hurry-ups start.....hurry up and show us that cute pup!:becky: hoto:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Horray - more puppy pics soon. Good luck and drive safely.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, I am sitting here in my hotel room in Cleveland waiting to pick up my puppy in the morning. It was an 8 hour drive & i am exhausted!!
There will be 4 puppies to choose from & i will get there before anyone to get 1st pick. So it may be a few days before i can post again & yes, with pictures!! Talk with you all soon!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:biggrin1: :whoo: How Exciting! :whoo::biggrin1: 
I bet you won't sleep a wink tonight!

Have a safe trip home!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Very exciting Shannon! I hope tomorrow goes very smoothly and that the perfect puppy for you jumps out and shows his/her personality. Have a safe drive home and a wonderful introductory period.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Have a great time with your new puppy. I'm off on my whirlwind trip of the Southwest. LA to Houston, 3 cats, car sick dog and my daughter. Looking forward to picture.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shannon - how exciting!!!! I bet it will be VERY hard to pick just one!! How about 2 or 3 or 4???? 
Laurie


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Good luck Shannon! With four to choose from how will you ever make a decision? :biggrin1: Lucky you, I wish I were along for the ride just to see all the puppies! Have a great time and pick a winner! :first:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OOH, Shannon I just got home.....how exciting......I can't wait to SEE which pup became your new baby


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yooooohooooooooo , anyone home???
















Hope all went well on your long drive home, Shannon. Can't wait to hear from you! :wave:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I opened a new thread to show pictures of him. Here it is & thanks for asking!!

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1388


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Very sweet of you to get a Hav from a rescue group....vert noble of you...Good Stuff...........:clap2: 

Derek


----------

